

Surface [WebGL] - aerotwist
http://lab.aerotwist.com/webgl/surface

======
jonbro
there seems to be some problem with the lighting. Actually it is not a
problem, just something that would add immensely to the realism. If you do per
vertex normals, rather than face normals, then you will get smooth lighting
across the face.

I suppose I should provide code rather than just suggestions.

~~~
Geee
Going a bit further you could add a simple pixel shader and modulate the pixel
normals along with the waves.

------
hanifvirani
Great work Paul. Quite nifty. The Photo Particles demo[1] is pretty cool as
well.

[1] <http://lab.aerotwist.com/webgl/photoparticles/>

------
lkz
First Impression: Extremely simple and not very polished app compared to other
WebGL demos such as the Quake 3 BSP app at <http://media.tojicode.com/q3bsp/>

~~~
aerotwist
Simple isn't always bad ;)

------
melissamiranda
The raindrops are great, but it was the greeting in your source code for
aerotwist.com that made me roll off the chair. Love the aerotwist logo in
underscores and pipes.

------
webholics
Very nice! Would be cool to have an additional setting "resolution" from low,
medium to high :)

------
lancefisher
This is cool, but even cooler for me was learning that WebGL exists!

------
aquarin
Can't see it. Can someone describe what is this?

~~~
jbuzbee
It's a rotating photo (you can drag and drop your own) with optional raindrops
falling on it and causing a sort of splash distortion

------
LudvigLindblom
Very nice, as always. Haven't had a chance to take a look at the code yet but
will do that to, of course.

------
jbuzbee
Very cool - inspires me to see what is really possible using WebGL

